# Cascade 2,not working ??



## barnybg (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi,Any help would be great,tried heating the water from hook up,put the switch on ,which lit one green light and another on red,it has 3 lights,forgot and left it on 2 hours,checked it out and still the same,turned pump on and ran water through hot tap,but still running cold ??What could be the problem ,or haven't i done something ? bloody fridge the same,what the hecks going on,is my van giving up ?? Talbot Autoquest 400 gt,1995,2ltr petrol/lpg,in Bulgaria.
P.s ,also need a gas turn knob for fire as mine has been misplaced..women !!


----------



## caspar (Sep 2, 2010)

pm me your address and I'll send you a gas  knob if I can find the spare one I've got.


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Sep 2, 2010)

hi barnyb
heres a previous post of mine ..it may help 

i have just been getting my van ready for a couple of days away. All the tanks and boiler were drained down . I filled the cold water tank and ran the hot and cold water , cold was ok but as i hadnt closed the drain plug on the carver i (unsuprisingly) couldnt get water from the hot tap . Once i had closed it water came through ok ( huge relief , no burst pipes). I switched the boiler on but it cut out after the 10 second starting sequence ..i re tried about 20 times to no avail. After reading the manuals etc i resorted to tinternet and found i wasnt the first person to do this. The problem is that the burner module fills with water splashing back from the drain valve, it can also happen during adverse weather apparently, So if your carver switches to the red light after 10 seconds or so that may be the problem. Easily sorted by removing the outside cover and inner plate which covers the module and drain the water off . Disclaimer ..........dont mess around with gas unless you are 100% confident in what you are doing , but this is no more difficult than changing a cylinder


----------



## barnybg (Sep 2, 2010)

*Cascade 2 cold water ???*

But it's electric ??no igniting or clicking of swithes ,i just plugged in 240 cable,switched Carver 2 ,switch on,which then lit up first green light and second red,waiting for it to turn green along with third i thought,it didn't after 2 hours,ran hot water tap to check with pump on,and loads of water pumping through but cold....haven't tried gas ??
Same for fridge,as the 240 was plugged in,thought i would pre-freeze it,overnight it didn't do nowt,so does that mean fridge has to come out ,get shaken about,left in corner upside down ,lol,and refitted,didn't want to pull out,incase its a bugger to refit,especially round exhaustexit pipes.


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Sep 2, 2010)

sorry barnybg ....mine is gas only
 however i do have a carver cascade manual which includes the ge model ( i presume gas electric)

it says on the fault finding page  that the 'over temperature cut out may have operated'

this can be due to

a  switching the heater on without water in the tank 
b   failure of the normal operating thermostat
c   manually reset the overtemperature cut out by pressing the button in the centre of the electrical connecton box. If the operating thermostat has failed the over temperature thermostat will trip out again, if this ocurs consult your dealer
 hope this helps


----------



## barnybg (Sep 2, 2010)

The gas fire is the 3000 model,if you still have one,you could post to Porthcawl or someone let me know where i could buy one ?
Just took fridge out...Who said it was easy,blinkin eck, i was soaking working in me boxers,so its out and upside down,checked the electrical 'clicker' switch and thats working,as gas didn't work either,so its either the fridge has packed up,or hopefully upside down might cure it !!? whats the long twisty flat piece of metal on the end of a long steel wire for,its in the long small pipe that goes out to exhaust/chimney ??
As for the boiler Cascade 2  ??run water through from pump first before switching on,so it could be the thermostat cut out or the bleedin thermostat,can i fix it,or is it a new buy and where from ?
Thanks from a numptie..


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Sep 2, 2010)

re carver 

have you tried resetting the switch inside the electric connection box 
 have you checked all the fuses


----------



## barnybg (Sep 3, 2010)

*Your help !  *

From a numptie,now looking for electrical box, is that near/in/on the heater or away and near the switch and controls on the wall,also the only 'fuses' i can see,are 3  on the wall that unscrew out,these are ok.Hope i can sort out hot water for shower,not to bad having cold shower when its 40c outside but when it dips to 24c Brrrrr  spoilt now see..
Right now to refit bleedin fridge,haven't stopped scratching since taking it out,must be the insulation wrap around the pipes i took off,to see what i was doing,so refit (itch,itch)  then remember how everything screws back together,slot in hole,remembering to take vent off,from outside camper to refit exhaust/chimney pipe thingy,then off to meet new friends and a curry/Kareoke night 70 miles away.............It is Bulgaria !!


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Sep 3, 2010)

barnybg
  i am no expert either but i have had a look on mine and at the end of the heater  ( inside the van ) there is a red button which is slightly recessed, but pretty obvious,... which i presume is the reset button....yours might be different being the posh version with electric as well


----------



## barnybg (Sep 3, 2010)

*Thicko or what.*

Thanks mate,Had a search when i went to refit fridge,and found it on end of heater,sticking out in red,so pressed it,so now waiting to see what happens,as first green light on and second is red as before,just had a thought duh! have i got to switch it to gas as well ?so long since i used it,i've forgot,and yes i use the camper all the time but not the hot water !!as i can see a gas nob near the heater with a hot water sign on it ?but i'm sure it used to work,just plugged into electric ??


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Sep 3, 2010)

well mine is gas only ..There is a switch on the van wall (1993 swift royal)
marked carver cascade 2 , slide the switch down and you can hear the boiler light up. there has to be some 12v  electric to the switches  ..not hook up
 Why not try operating on gas ..if the thermostat has gone it wont work on either


----------



## 1967bowesj (Sep 3, 2010)

*cascade 2 not working*

Hi barny have you got water sorted yet
The green/red/amber lights you are seeing are for running on gas not elec, and usually meen the pilot flame has failled due to no gas/air in gas (through not being used for a while on gas). There should be a switch somewere like a light switch size with a red neon light on it to power the heater. The two systems work independant of each other.
Dont know what van you have but someone with if you let us know there bound to tell you were it is
Good luck with showering
John


----------

